# New Look PS3



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

New look PS3 coming soon:










http://view.playstationmail.net/?j=...17e77&jb=ff3110757165&ju=fec41d727c62047c&r=0


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Meh. I wish they would just make it a normal boxy/rectangular shape.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I honestly prefer the look of my CECHA01 60gb Launch Model, but it might just be me. Personally, as my model cost $840 just to build and every model since has cost even less to build, I figure the newest model is a continuation of the trend. Granted, the de-contenting has greatly abated from the first 2 years when the Emotion Engine Chip (brain of the PS2 that ensured full Backwards Compatibility of PS2/PS1 Games), deletion of USB Ports, deletion of Card Reader, loss of SACD Support, and other things were deleted.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tele1962 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think, maybe i am wrong the last time they did this with the PS2 the PS3 was just around the corner. :dontknow:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tele1962 said:


> I think, maybe i am wrong the last time they did this with the PS2 the PS3 was just around the corner. :dontknow:


Sony has stated often that the ps3 was built to last as their gaming console for several years. I don't expect much from them as far as a new ps4 goes. That said I expect they will continue to beef up their inline/download content.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> Sony has stated often that the ps3 was built to last as their gaming console for several years. I don't expect much from them as far as a new ps4 goes. That said I expect they will continue to beef up their inline/download content.


Between Video Game Publishers wanting desperately to stop people from purchasing used games and the rapid adoption of Broadband, I would not be shocked if soon Consoles did not even have a Disc Drive. I hope it is not the case, but physical media is definitely under attack...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No doubt that's why I'd expect to see new things from Sony's online store.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. And I forgot to point out that Console Manufacturers hate preowned games as well as they too lose money. However, they are pretty quiet about it as they do not want to alienate their customers.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I never buy used games unless they are out of print/unavailable new. I want the actual discs, with no sticky marks on the case, or fingerprints on the disc.

The only games I buy digital versions of are computer games simply because steam sales make them impossible to resist


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I now have a fat in the living room and a slim in the Small TV room so I'm pretty sure I'll be moving stuff around so that We can have one in the bedroom. Just waiting to read some reviews.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

ive had one like in the picture above since x-mas.ive gamed like mad on it,and have played alot of movies.so far ive not had a minutes problem with it.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have an original 60GB unit... I don't like the new one.. I hate the sliding cover for the optical drive.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

personally i like the laptop style drive with the sliding cover.can insert and remove disc's with the unit off.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

pharoah said:


> personally i like the laptop style drive with the sliding cover.can insert and remove disc's with the unit off.



I totally agree and now with PS4 around the corner, dang-it!!

Oh well..... GTA V better keep me from buying a the new PS4! HA!! :bigsmile:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I totally agree and now with PS4 around the corner, moo!!
> 
> Oh well..... GTA V better keep me from buying a the new PS4! HA!! :bigsmile:


i will most likely get a ps4 as well.the specs on it look totally awesome.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I would also like to get the PS4 when it gets here BUT it will be hard to explain why I need 3 of them. She has figured out that only 1 is in use at a time.


----------



## Jim Tavegia (Jul 16, 2010)

As long as it is reliable, what it looks like is of little consequence. WE bought his first PS3 when they first came out and it had to be repaired twice under warranty. It is still working after the last fix. 

As for used discs, in this economy there are people who cannot afford full price on discs. Every other industry has used items for sale that the original manufacturer make no money on re-sales. 

My son is into PS3 big time and also bought a gaming computer and is waiting for the pre-buy on the PS4. He is on his 2nd PS 3 with a 500 gig HD this time. He bought and sold more PS2 games than 3. 

We. use the old for for BluRay movies.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I understand not having the cash for new disks which I think are over priced. I'm not a big gamer so mostly if I want to play I just borrow one from my grandson who is a gamer. BTW my PS3 slim has the 500 gig HD. mostly used for movies.
cheers


----------



## Jim Tavegia (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree. The one thing about the ps3 is that it is a great BluRay player.


----------



## shchang118 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jim Tavegia said:


> I agree. The one thing about the ps3 is that it is a great BluRay player.


That is the MAIN reason why I purchased my PS3. Not sure why I would want the 4.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

As I said before I'm like you it's almost all blu rays. So I guess its the old I got the latest and greatest an ego and desire are hard to repress.


----------



## Nec (Oct 1, 2013)

Just purchased ps3 500G for blue ray player and games


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm not to keen on the whole smaller look, if you ask me that only means they probably removed some hardware that may affect it's longevity and performance, but I guess only time will tell. I need to buy a new one, my original 20 gig model just died a couple weeks ago. I'm debating whether to just wait for the 4 or buy another 3.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

If I was down to the fact that I needed a new one I would wait for the 4 to hit the stores. I went to best buy today and they have a big display up already. 

JUST WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

PoTee said:


> If I was down to the fact that I needed a new one I would wait for the 4 to hit the stores. I went to best buy today and they have a big display up already.
> 
> JUST WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ya I guess I can do that, I just wish the 4 was backward compatibility. Because now I have a slew of ps3 games that are just gonna sit there and collect dust, because without the machine to run them they are useless.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Well that really stinks, But after the 4 comes out you might find a lot of threes for sale on the web. If I see one I'll PM you.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be selling mine as well as all of my games.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

JBrax said:


> I'll be selling mine as well as all of my games.


Be sure to post a list of your games here...I'm all about RPGs and fighting games even though I'm terrible at the latter


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll most likely be selling it to a friend I work with. In the event he changes his mind I'll offer it up here.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

This is the model I have and I do-not plan on selling it because of the PS4 release. Oh and I do not planning to be outside in line with the rest of the squirrels trying to get their nut (Ps4).

I can be patient and wait for more feedback and not jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Picture_Shooter said:


> This is the model I have and I do-not plan on selling it because of the PS4 release. Oh and I do not planning to be outside in line with the rest of the squirrels trying to get their nut (Ps4). I can be patient and wait for more feedback and not jumping on the bandwagon.


No waiting in line here. Front door service.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

JBrax said:


> No waiting in line here. Front door service.


 yup! Amazon preorder!


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

JBrax said:


> No waiting in line here. Front door service.


Same here I can't do the whole waiting in line for a console, not sure if I'm going to get rid of my PS3 when the PS4 arrives since it won't have backwards compatibility.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> Same here I can't do the whole waiting in line for a console, not sure if I'm going to get rid of my PS3 when the PS4 arrives since it won't have backwards compatibility.


It would have been nice to have backwards compatibility. I don't have a lot of games but do have every single instrument for Rock Band and they weren't cheap.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

JBrax said:


> It would have been nice to have backwards compatibility. I don't have a lot of games but do have every single instrument for Rock Band and they weren't cheap.


Ouch... I have about sixty titles as of right now so I think I will hold onto the PS3, I wouldn't be to thrilled about having to purchase them again via cloud to play on the PS4.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> Ouch... I have about sixty titles as of right now so I think I will hold onto the PS3, I wouldn't be to thrilled about having to purchase them again via cloud to play on the PS4.


I understand but when new technology comes out I figure purge the old. Otherwise I'd have all kinds of stuff just laying around.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok guys its bin out for awhile did you get one and if so do you like it? Is it everything that they said it would be?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

PoTee said:


> Ok guys its bin out for awhile did you get one and if so do you like it? Is it everything that they said it would be?


Yes I got a PS4 and am very happy with it. As far as it being everything I thought it would be to be honest not quite yet. Overall the PS3 is still superior in some ways as a Blu-ray player and media center. Speaking in terms of gaming it is by far superior to the PS3. The Blu-ray and media aspects will come along slowly as Sony patches updates but for now the only advantage the PS4 has is it's load times. Little things like lack of cover art on the movies is missing as well as MP3 and DLNA support.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope that as the patches come in that you will keep up dating us as to how its going. As for now I think I'll hold off as I'm pretty happy with the two that I have. 

Thank You for your update and don't forget to get in on the chance for the pre amp.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I might buy a PS4 in a year or two, but only if they come out with a lot of good JRPGs. I'll probably just buy another ps3 to use as a bluray player because my old 60GB unit gets hot and uses a lot of electricity. I don't want it to die because one day I'll play some ps2 games on it again D:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

gorb said:


> I might buy a PS4 in a year or two, but only if they come out with a lot of good JRPGs. I'll probably just buy another ps3 to use as a bluray player because my old 60GB unit gets hot and uses a lot of electricity. I don't want it to die because one day I'll play some ps2 games on it again D:


If they come out with a killer PS4 exclusive JRPG I am pretty sure my wife will want a PS4.


----------

